# SE Exam State Reconginition - Connecticut



## CTstructuralengineer (Mar 12, 2015)

Does anyone have any information on how the different states across the country view an applicant that has passed both sections of the 16 hour SE exam, but has not taken the PE exam? I have found some information regarding the states that recognize SEs as separately. In my state of Connecticut, they do not recognize the SE as a title, but I was wondering if passing the 16 hour SE would grant me my PE in Connecticut?

Thanks.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Mar 13, 2015)

I can confirm that Maine will grant you a PE license for passing the SE only. That's what I did.


----------

